# What type lumber?



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thicker lumber works for us. It is better insulated from heat and cold. Thicker boards do not warp and split as readily either. Langstroths need to be light for manipulation and transport. TBH can be concrete if that is the best material available.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I recommend cedar if you can muster the extra $$ for it. If you can find thicker than 3/4" I'd definitely recommend going that route for longevity, strength, and insulation. We use 1" Western Red Cedar on all of our hives and it works great. 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I was thinking about 2 X 12 pine. I haven't seen thicker cedar around here, although I live about 15 miles from Cedars of Lebanon park. That's 9000 acres of mostly cedar. Protected cedar. What do you think about 2 X 12's from Home Depot?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not plan on moving mine either, but I have to more often than not. Be careful how heavy you make them.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

You will think your not going to move them until you have to move them.:doh:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

You did not mention what kind(s) of hive(s) you are planning to build. Are you building Top Bar Hives, Langstroth Hives, Warre Hives, or some other kind of hive?

If you wish to increase the insulation of your hive walls, styrofoam insulation board is lighter weight, costs less, and insulates many times better than wood.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi
the most important thing in building supers are the inside dimensions. if you use thicker lumber the inside dimensions will be reduced if you go by ouside dimensions.I inspected bees in ny for 3 yrs and have seen all types. i would not go over 7/8 lumber. frames, covers and everything starts to stick or bind up. whaterver you do the most importand thing is to keep everything the same and think about bee space. otherwise you will need a 2ft hive tool.


good luck


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cypress Is the Best wood for beehives if you can find it...Being in the south i get it from a local Sawmill at 2/3 the cost of*whitewood* from the local home improvement store...since it grows in the swamps it repels water like a ducks butt..check out my Cypress hives and new wwod at* http://kenny61.wordpress.com/*


----------

